# Need Help! in The Greens



## nakamozu (May 12, 2008)

Hi All,
I just moved to Dubai in July beginning and moved into an apartment in The Greens. Below is the situation:
1. When I first visited the apartment, there was a foul smell coming from one of the bathrooms. I was told that it is from the toilet drainage and once enough water runs through it, it will go away.
2. I was not satisfied and told the agent that I would like to see the property again once it has been cleaned up. At this time, if I like the place, I will pay the rent.

On my second visit, I could not notice smell (may be a slight odor). Now, I just moved into the place few days ago and the smell is persisting. I have a feeling that when the agent got the place cleaned, there must be extensive use of odor eliminator. 

I called Emaar helpdesk and they suggested to call a contractor to get it fixed. I have a doubt if I try to get it done, it will be very expensive. Can anyone suggest what my options are. Is the landlord obligated to get this fixed or should I be ready to empty out the pocket? What are the rules in Dubai around it? Any insights would be appreciated.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

What does your contract say? Ours, for example, says that maintenance is the responsibility of the LL. Our LL has a contract with a maintenance company and we just ring them when we need something fixing. Maybe your LL has a similar sort of contract with a maintenance company? Saying that, we have been told we have an unusualy reasonable LL. This is an area that should be covered by your contract. Sadly, there are very little rights for tenants when it comes to problems with your rental property.


----------



## Sunshine101 (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Flossie

Any chance you could send me a copy of your tenancy agreement. I've just arrived into Dubai (one day old!) and will be looking for apartments in the near future. It would be tremendous help to at least get an idea what are the basic rights as a tenant and what I should expect that the LL should pay.

Thanks heaps!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sunshine101 said:


> Hi Flossie
> 
> Any chance you could send me a copy of your tenancy agreement. I've just arrived into Dubai (one day old!) and will be looking for apartments in the near future. It would be tremendous help to at least get an idea what are the basic rights as a tenant and what I should expect that the LL should pay.
> 
> Thanks heaps!



I think Flossie is still away on holidays (lucky her !!)


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

You may need to lean on your leasing agent. Don't let them off the hook. Sometimes being a persistent annoying person gets the job done. I would show up at their office and ask for the manager of the agent. The squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

*Oops*

Seems to be a problem NOT just at your place.... I visited friends in JBR who has the same problem. Suggest you buy fragrant candles, and burn it from time to time.


----------

